# Introducing . . . Tessa!!!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is Tessa in her new foster home with her new little playmate Sweetness. The girls seem to be hitting it off fairly well. They are playing very well and it's starting to look almost as if Sweetness is trying to be a bit mischievous with Tessa. Tessa absolutely does not let her missing back leg slow her down at all.

Hi - My name is Tessa!









"C'mon Tessa! Let's play!"









"Tessa - I've got an idea! Let's . . ."









Are you nuts? We'll get in trouble for that!









"I'm sorry Tessa. I didn't think mom would find out."









Thank you for looking at my pictures!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Tessa is a doll!!! :wub2: She is just too precious!!! :wub2: I'm glad Tessa and Sweetness are getting along so well!!!  Bless your heart for offering to foster!!! :grouphug: I also love your captions!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh she is adorable and it does look like they are becoming fast friends How did she lose her leg?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Tessa :wub: sure is a cute little girl & it looks like she & Sweetness are hitting it off real well. I'm glad everything is working out & you're an angel for helping this sweet little one. :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is a little cutie pie! :wub: 

they look so sweet together. i love how they're "talking"

thank you for helping out!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Tessa is the sweetest thing! I just want to pick her up and never put her down! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

hahahaha!!! I love it!!! Doesn't get much better than this, does it? :wub: 

Sweetness, and Tessa, ROCK beyond belief!!

I am sooooo proud of the three of you. Words cannot describe. :grouphug: 

Hey, LBB would like to send a message. "Tessa, my darling, you are PERFECT in EVERY way". Love, LBB 
"Oh, and yes, I'm hot after you." Hubba, hubba. :smootch:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh my! She is really, really precious! :wub: :wub: :wub: Tessa and Sweetness are just adorable together!! Love the captions!

I can't believe how much they took when they removed her leg, is that normal? I bet she gets snapped up in no time!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Mar 23 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750169


> oh she is adorable and it does look like they are becoming fast friends How did she lose her leg?[/B]


According to Mary Palmer, when animal control found her in Milwaukee she had a badly broken leg. They were going to put her down if NMR didn't take her. So, we don't know how or when other than according to Mary the vet said it had been broken about 6 weeks and had started to heal with one part of the bone in front of the other.

She certainly doesn't let it slow her down!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 23 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750177


> Hey, LBB would like to send a message. "Tessa, my darling, you are PERFECT in EVERY way". Love, LBB
> "Oh, and yes, I'm hot after you." Hubba, hubba. :smootch:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet little girl!! I'm so glad that they are getting along so well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 23 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750184


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 23 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750177





> Hey, LBB would like to send a message. "Tessa, my darling, you are PERFECT in EVERY way". Love, LBB
> "Oh, and yes, I'm hot after you." Hubba, hubba. :smootch:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Boy, LBB certainly is a player! Just how many lady fluffs does he say that to a day? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tessa is beautiful! I don't see the Shih Tsu in her at all. To me she looks like like a Maltese with lemon ears.

I am so glad NMR saved this precious girl!

It sure doesn't look like being three legged bothers her at all. :biggrin: Does she have trouble squatting to potty?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little cutie Tessa is. I'm glad she's fitting right in.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that's just adorable. They are bonding really quickly. This is going to be such an awesome experience for all 3 of you. Thank you so much for fostering that precious little girl. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tessa is beautiful! So precious! I wish I could pick her up and cuddle her close. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She and Sweetness look so cute together. And, I love the captions. :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 23 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750160


> Thank you for looking at my pictures![/B]


*
thank YOU for sharing. those pictures are totally sweet. tessa is adorable. soo cute. and the two wispering and making a little plan, awwwwwhhh :wub: :wub: :wub: 

all the very best for you all.
*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Tessa is adorable,so is little miss Sweetness, wish I could cuddle them. Thanks for fostering little Tessa. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh, she is an absolute doll. She really dosn't let
her disability get her down! What a little trooper.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is the sweetest thing ever! :wub2: I'm so glad they're getting along and playnig together!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww, Tessa is absolutely precious! :wub: What a spunky little girl! :wub: Are you sure you only want to foster her? She sure does look happy right where she is, especially playing with Sweetness!   :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank everyone for all the comments! To answer some questions - the leg doesn't slow her down a bit; she squats to pee and pooh just fine. She's even doing the three stairs up and down into my house and once she gets used to the house a bit more we're going to try going up a full flight of stairs and see how she does. 

I don't know if taking that much of the leg and hip is normal or if it was just the extent of her injury. She doesn't seem to be licking at it or anything so it's not bothering her. It was funny to see Sweetness' reaction - she just kept sniffing it as if to say "Mom, something's not right here!" 

From certain angles she looks completely Maltese but her nose and the texture of her hair is not. I think they have the mix guessed right. She is certainly a loveable little pup and we are having a blast with her around!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so happy to see Sweetness and Tessa playing together. Your girls should know by now that Mommy knows everything!!
xoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Adorable!! :wub: :wub2: :wub:

She's a perfect 10! :good post - perfect 10: 

Thanks for opening up your home and fostering precious Tessa. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Tessa is adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think you are doing such a wonderful thing for Tessa. I bet your home will bring her much deserved happiness. I think Sweetness and Tessa are forming a special bond betweem them! How ever will you be able to part with her?! Thank you sharing these sweet pics of Tessa....can't wait to see more of her precious face!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... she is adorable! :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi tess you are a sweetheart :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bless you for taking this precious soul.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 23 2009, 08:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750311


> Thank everyone for all the comments! To answer some questions - the leg doesn't slow her down a bit; she squats to pee and pooh just fine. She's even doing the three stairs up and down into my house and once she gets used to the house a bit more we're going to try going up a full flight of stairs and see how she does.
> 
> I don't know if taking that much of the leg and hip is normal or if it was just the extent of her injury. She doesn't seem to be licking at it or anything so it's not bothering her. It was funny to see Sweetness' reaction - she just kept sniffing it as if to say "Mom, something's not right here!"
> 
> From certain angles she looks completely Maltese but her nose and the texture of her hair is not. I think they have the mix guessed right. She is certainly a loveable little pup and we are having a blast with her around![/B]


If my memory serves correctly, they did have to take her leg up higher than normal due to the type of break and where it was. So glad it's not causing her a bit of trouble. She's a sweetie for sure. :tender:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww how sweet is she? :wub2:

I'm so happy she fitting in and doing well. Give her lots of hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:biggrin: Tessa is just perfect-and so is Sweetness-she is doing a great job of fostering! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh...she is so sweet!!!! Your little sweetness looks just wonderful too. How kind of you to open up your home to a foster.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, how wonderful!!! It's great that your girls are getting along! It's so heartwarming to know that Tessa is in such a great home!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's so amazing how dogs in general adjust to a handicap. Sweetness had a little sister to play with. :wub:


----------

